
Why I stopped wearing a smartwatch - itsnotv
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3147429/wearables/why-i-stopped-wearing-a-smartwatch.html
======
chaivaranasi
Its literally so simple to fix this problem. The watch needs to be self
sufficient.

Apple Watch already has GPS. Perfect it by adding 3G/Wifi functionality. A
standalone system will bring back the watch market.

~~~
cyberpanther
It's need to be self sufficient to sell more too. Watches are jewelry, so you
want more than one. Right now it's painful to have more than one wearable.
They could boost sales with a smaller market by just letting the niche be able
to do multiple devices.

